# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Dvd video koi judul baru

## SUNU

DVD PAKET C (2 JUDUL) : RP. 250,000

1. Nishikigoi Existence - Part 1
Run-time: 50 menit 

Bangsa Jepang adalah bangsa yang sangat bangga dengan budayanya sendiri. Mereka sangat jarang memperbolehkan orang asing 'masuk' ke dalam budaya Nishikigoi mereka yang unik. Bagian 1 dari trilogi ini akan memperkenalkan para peternak dari Yamakoshi kepada Anda, disertai dengan wawancara yang berisi informasi-informasi yang benar-benar luar biasa. Program ini juga memperlihatkan lanskap visual yang menakjubkan, pada saat wilayah ini terbenam salju dan ketika kegiatan peternakan sepertinya mustahil dilakukan. 

2. Everything You Ever Wanted To Know About KOI
Run-time: 55 menit 

Program ini menjelaskan, langkah-langkah, segala hal yang perlu anda ketahui, dan membahas aspek berikut:
- Kondisi Ideal; - Filtrasi; - Konstruksi Kolam; - Landscaping; - Peralatan yang Diperlukan; - Sejarah Koi; - Memilih dan Membeli Koi; - Kualitas Air dan Pemeliharaan Kolam; - Kontes Koi 

Meskipun memelihara Koi tidaklah sulit, Koi memang membutuhkan kondisi tertentu agar mereka dapat tumbuh berkembang. Dan di sepanjang program ini, kami akan memberikan semua informasi yang Anda butuhkan untuk melakukannya secara efektif. 

SMS : 0856 80 23 600

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kunyen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

DVD JUDUL BARU, PLEASE SMS 0856 8023 600

DVD PAKET E (2 JUDUL) : Rp.250.000

1. HANDS ON HEALTHCARE FOR KOI / PANDUAN KESEHATAN KOI
Run-time: 60 menit

Sepanjang program ini Bernice Brewster, seorang pakar kesehatan Koi di Inggris, menunjukkan bukan saja cara untuk menjaga 
kesehatan kolam dan Koi, tetapi juga bagaimana mengenali dan mengobati serangan parasit, bila terjadi di kolam anda.
Selama tayangan intensif satu jam ini, Bernice membahas banyak hal mengenai kesehatan Koi dan mempraktekkannya di depan 
kamera, termasuk:
- Pengujian air yang benar
- Pembiusan dan Pengobatan Koi
- Mengambil sampel lendir
- Menggunakan Mikroskop 
- Teknik Menjaring yang benar
- Pengenalan Parasit
- Perendaman dengan Garam

2. Nishikigoi Existence - Part 3
Run-time: 60 menit

Bagian penutup dari trilogi ini. Meliput beberapa orang peternak Nishikigoi yang paling terkenal di saat mereka memanen Koi 
dari mudpond mereka setelah sepanjang musim panas tumbuh. Puncak musim bagi para peternak. Sangat luar biasa melihat 
bagaimana Koi muncul dari air berlumpur dan terkena sinar matahari Niigata. Program ini juga memperlihatkan manuskrip kuno 
yang menggambarkan Koi-koi yang pertama kali dibawa keluar dari Niigata untuk Pameran Tokyo 1914.

*DVD PAKET F (3 DVD) : Rp.350.000*
Nishikigoi Existence - Part 1, 2 DAN 3 dalam Satu Paket


*DVD NIIGATA JOURNEY (1 DVD) : Rp. 200.000*
Run-time: 90 menit

Sebuah liputan yang benar-benar unik dan memikat tepat di jantung budaya Nishikigoi. Sebuah film petualangan Peter Waddington 
dalam berburu Koi selama musim gugur di Niigata. 
Difilmkan secara eksklusif di desa-desa Koi Niigata, dan bukan bukan hanya meliput tentang Koi melainkan juga aspek-aspek 
menarik lain dari budaya Koi Jepang termasuk cuplikan eksklusif para pakar Nishikigoi yang sedang bekerja dan hasil panenan 
mudpond mereka yang begitu fantastis.
Selain Koi-koi yang luar biasa, Niigata Journey juga meliput lanskap Jepang yang memberikan inspirasi. Mungkin tak akan 
pernah lagi dibuat film seperti ini - DVD ini adalah koleksi yang bagus untuk penggemar Koi dengan waktu putar lebih dari 
satu jam setengah dan berisi gambar Koi-koi yang tiada bandingnya.

----------


## endrafian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## charlesp

Pak, mau pesan pake A dan F. cara pembayaran gimana? thk you

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## atozyeah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

DVD JUDUL BARU : NOVEMBER 2010

DVD PAKET G (2 JUDUL)
1. KOI KEEPERS Vol. 1
2. KOI KEEPERS Vol. 2

DVD PAKET H (2 JUDUL)
1. KOI KEEPERS Vol. 3
2. KOI KEEPERS Vol. 4

DVD PAKET I (2 JUDUL)
1. NIIGATA SECRETS
2. KOI SECRETS

DVD PAKET J (2 JUDUL)
1. NIIGATA JOURNEY
2. VARIETIES OF KOI

DVD PAKET K : LIVING JEWELS (1DVD, 2JAM)

----------


## gunung sari koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benn

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Salam kenal juga Om Enos  ::  Sudah saya PM ya Om. Makasiih  ::   ::

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwankptb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zetly_85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jiaw

boleh dong di PM juga harga2nya Oom, trmksh.

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Thanks Om Mofa. Paket sudah terkirim  ::

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## achmad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Halo Pak Achmad  ::  Kabar baik Pak. Sudah saya kirim info di Inbox. Terima kasih Pak Achmad.  ::

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

pagi om SUUNU, ane boleh ngintip cuplikannya?  ::

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## davetrends

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

msh ada gk ini om ??

----------


## davetrends

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

